# Nevões do Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## Vince (15 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

*Índice deste evento:*
 Evento «Deolinda» - Nevões 15 de Fevereiro 2009 


*Outras galerias de fotos deste evento:*

 Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval
 Neve Covilhã 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 15/02/2010
 Nevão Caramulo - 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal)-15/02/2010


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 02:10)

*Nevão Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Guarda:


----------



## ALV72 (15 Fev 2010 às 07:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

*Em Manteigas*


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Viseu


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*






covilha por volta das 8horas


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Covilhã acordou assim


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Viseu


----------



## Pinix (15 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Guarda


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Viseu


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Viseu


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## TiagoFCR (15 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Boa noite. Há bastante tempo que não postava nada aqui no fórum. Regresso hoje para deixar umas imagens da neve em Viseu. Foi um dos maiores nevões da ultima década quanto a mim.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

*Re: Nevões do Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Uma horita de graupel deixou já alguma acumulação.


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Nevões do Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2009 (Evento «Deolinda»)*

Nevão em Castanheira de Pêra (Serra da Lousã) no dia 15 Fev.
Apesar da temperatura ter andado na corda bamba durante todo o evento, ( a rondar os 3ºC), durante a noite conseguiu baixar aos 2,4ºC, facilitando a acumulação. No entanto foram precisas apenas algumas horas para derreter tudo, também devido à chuva.


----------

